# catalina 34 Mark II or catalina 350



## alicia (Nov 9, 2002)

Has anyone had an opportunity to sail both the catalina 34 Mark II and the new 350, and if so, what, if any, differences did you notice in how they sailed? I''ve read all the discussions on Catalinas, and have decided on one of these two models. Someone told me that the 350 has a different feel to it than the 34 Mark II, since on the 350 the designers had to move the bulkhead forward to make room for the forward shower. I''m not really sure what this means or how it affects sail performance.


----------



## tsenator (Nov 6, 2000)

They are two different shaped hulls and sail plans.....it has little to do with placement of the forward shower.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You are comparing Apples and Oranges. The 34 is a nice boat and about 30000 less than an equipped 350. I dont like the layout of the 350 at all. You should look into the 36mk11. Much better layout and volumes more storage space. You can pick this boat up new for about 125000


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

differnt strokes I love the layout of the 350. But then I normally solo sail so I think it has tons of space. And since I am a POOR simple servant (civil) I sail a much smaller much older boat. Just about everything looks nice to me


----------



## Yodagwb (Nov 10, 2002)

Any difference in feel is most likley to be caused by the fact that the 350 is carrying a 13'' beam. I have recently took possession of a new 350, but I can not speak for the handling of a 34. I can tell you the 350 is a bigger boat and in turn will handle differently, if for no other reason than the beam. As far as the layout, its great, roomy, easy to move around, it gives you that nontubular feeling, did I mention its great.

I have no complaints about its handling nor have I ever spoke with anyone who has had anything negative to say about its handling (I speak of people who have actually handled the boat as opposed to, let just say others). It is going to handle bigger than 34.


----------



## doubleplay (Nov 9, 2001)

Look at the PHRF ratings....if you are trying to find out which one is faster.
Good Luck


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Have you considered the C-36 MK II. The 36 is a very nice sailing boat. I was originally looking at a 34 but made the mistake of sailing the 36 and the 34 and bought the 36. The 36 is a much stiffer boat than the 34 and the 36 also has virtually no weather helm. I can''t speak to the 350 but if you like the space of the 350 you should look at the 36.


----------



## alicia (Nov 9, 2002)

I haven''t checked out the C-36 all that closely. I''ve only been sailing for 3 years and my spouse does not know how to sail all that much. I''m afraid if I get too large a boat to begin with I may have difficulty in handling it, and the 34 (or 35) would be easier. I don''t know... any thoughts on how big is too big for starters? Maybe I wouldn''t find much difference between a 34, 35 or 36 foot boat?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Alot depends on you and the short handed equipment installed on the boat, I single hand alot and would be without my Autohelm. My boat is smaller just a 29 but It doen''t have alot of the niceities like lines run aft or head sail furling. If you have all these things I''ll go a betting you could handle a 36 without too much problem or danger. To sail singel or short you just have to be abit more diligent as a look out. from my standpoint these NEWer bigger baot sail themselves....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You need to remember that Catalina''s tend to be bigger boats in general. Our 36 MKII is 36''4" LOA plus the pulpit overhang or almost 37''4". The 350 is 35''6" LOA plus the pulpit overhand so I bet it''s 36+'' and I am sure the same holds true of the 34. From my experience 34+ years of sailing once you adjust to any of them the size won''t be a problem, I am sure they all handle differently, to see what you like do some begging at your local marina or dealer. Where you will see an apparent difference and may require some adjustment will be docking. Obviously the bigger the boat the harder to do, but that too pass'' with practice.

As for what to buy, you need to check your wallet, I am sure the 350 has a much more modern systems approach than our 36 or the 34,is it better I don''t know, but probably better layed out from a convienence standpoint. But as someone mentioned 30K more that a late model 36 MKII and probably 45-50K more than a late model 34.

As I said, go sailing and give them a try.


----------



## SailinJay (Dec 6, 2002)

I moved up from a Catalina 22 to a Catalina 350. First couple of times out on the 350 felt like the boat was very "big" but over time it''s gotten "smaller" in terms of ease and familiarity of handling it. 

Prior to my shakedown cruise, my 350 was docked in line with other new Catalinas and was in front of a Catalina 36. The 350 certainly looked much larger than the 36; the 350 does have more freeboard, which contributes to this perception.

I have a number of features on my 350 that greatly facilitate single-handing: autopilot, electric halyard winch, furling genoa, all controls led to cockpit. If you get no other option on a boat, get the autopilot.


----------



## tsenator (Nov 6, 2000)

There is definitely a higher freeboard on the C350. The C36 is a much "sleeker" look. But I must admit the lower freeboard tends to make the ride a little "wetter" bashing in heavy seas, than some other boats I have been on. I think a much bigger difference between the C36 vs the C350 is the aft. The stern on the C350 is Huge. Its very comparable to the C400 vs The C42. Even though the C42 is a "bigger" boat the C400 looks much bigger out on a mooring.


----------

